# Game 60: Orlando Magic @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*​
*Orlando Magic* 20-38 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 31-28

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET, Saturday, March 4, 2006
*TV:* WRBW, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Orlando Magic*






































*Projected Orlando Magic Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 14 Jameer Nelson 6-0 190 2/9/82 1 St. Joseph's 
*SG -* 9 DeShawn Stevenson 6-5 210 4/3/81 5 None 
*SF -* 33 Grant Hill 6-8 225 10/5/72 11 Duke 
*PF -* 12 Dwight Howard 6-11 240 12/8/85 1 None 
*C -* 4 Tony Battie 6-11 240 2/11/76 8 Texas Tech

*Orlando Magic Reserves*
30 Carlos Arroyo PG 6-2 202 7/30/79 4 Florida International 
5 Keyon Dooling PG 6-3 195 5/8/80 5 Missouri 
15 Hedo Turkoglu GF 6-10 220 3/19/79 5 None 
31 Darko Milicic FC 7-0 250 6/20/85 2 None 
1 Trevor Ariza SF 6-8 200 6/30/85 1 UCLA

*Orlando Magic Players Stats:*










*Orlando Magic Head Coach:*








*Brian Hill*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - *Ruben Patterson 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Greg Buckner
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Magic and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

Nuggets need to come out, and give a strong showing against the Magic. We had a very disappointing loss against the Rockets tonight. However nothing like getting a quick win to reedem yourself, and the team's over all climb to win the Northwest division.

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I wonder if Kenyon will play



Rocky Mountain News said:


> Buckner and Najera returned from knee injuries against Houston, but the good news could be offset by more knee trouble for forward Kenyon Martin.
> 
> Martin said his surgically repaired left knee gave out when he was fouled on a fast break late in the first half.
> 
> ...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I wonder if Kenyon will play


Good question. Probably a game time decision. However Kenyon seem to miss games when ever he tweaks his knee for precautionary reasons. I just hope by next season he will regain the strength and spring in his knee he once had.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hopefully it'll be an exciting game, Darko and Dwight will have to play great against your frontcourt and Hedo will have his hands full with Carmelo. If you want to come talk about the game in the Magic forum here's the Link


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Hopefully it'll be an exciting game, Darko and Dwight will have to play great against your frontcourt and Hedo will have his hands full with Carmelo. If you want to come talk about the game in the Magic forum here's the Link


It's going to be a great game. I saw the end of the Magic/Suns game last night. The Magic lost a tough one. I'm sure they will come gunning for the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time! :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone know if we will be seeing Howard Eisley in the game tonight ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad News to report. They just said that Kenyon Martin will not be playing tonight. :curse:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It will be interesting to see who Karl starts for Kenyon. Evans, Elson, or Najera ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Coach Karl says the Magic are better than their record indicates. I have to agree with Karl about this. The Magic are an up and coming team. This should be a very good game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Elson gets the start.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Props to Grant Hill still in the league getting it done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What do you think of Ruben starting at the 2 spot?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What do you think of Ruben starting at the 2 spot?


I like it right now because of the hustle and heart Ruben has on the court. He is also very versatile in terms to who he can guard. However at some time I would like the Nuggets to get a more refined SG and bring Ruben off the bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

We have quite a battle brewing so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl Boykins knocking down the J tonight with three jump shots in a row! :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets up 53 to the Magics 49 at the half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets seem a little tight so far in the 3rd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with a few nice dunks so far in the 2nd half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game tonight by Patterson.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets have pretty much had a handle on the Magic through out the 2nd half.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

God we play like ****ing *****es.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Big win for the Nuggets. We may end up meeting in the playoffs.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Big win for the Nuggets. We may end up meeting in the playoffs.


meet who? lakers? no chance unless u magically get the 7th seed and upset phoenix. btw, great win against detroit! and i love that avatar 

its easy to win games when the nuggets get THAT many contested dunks. fact is orlando sucks and we turned it on in the second half against a team we are SUPPOSED to beat. i like that...

ps, wtf is elson doing on this team still? evans should have gotten that start, i dont care how new he is! and i still hate boykins...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

everyone hit the basket consistant, thats the way it shoud be always...Boykins was ok, he dribbelt again a lot, but he only took one 3 pointer, not again 5 without any hitting one...we didn't need Martin at all...I also liked that Boykins didn't got the most time coming from the bench...it was Evans...and Buckner also almost got the same PT as Earl B...good game, good win. Nw our road trip starts


----------

